# L.R. Baggs - Para Acoustic D.I.



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

I was considering picking up one of these and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them or had heard any comments. I was told that these are excellent for controlling feed-back without having to sacrifice volume.

Comments? :wave:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The DI was pretty good actually, you have allot of options to deal with feeding back frequencies.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Baggs PADI is thought of as the "Swiss Army Knife" of acoustic music sound tools. It has a great feature set and can be used on everything from Bass, Cello, Acoustic Guitar, Mando, etc.

I have used one for the past 5~6 years and it goes to every gig. I also have used this on literally hundreds of different instruments as part of my sound service and it never fails to make them sound better.

You may also want to have a look at the Tech21 SansAmp Acoustic DI (now known as the ParaDI). It's not as flexible as the Baggs for tone shaping, but if you already have a relatively tame pickup system the SansAmp has a very nice warm sound.

I own both and could be happy gigging with either.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A buddy of mine has the para acoustic and the LR Braggs Gig Pro. I've listened to them both using regular acoustics and dobro resonators through a SWR blonde. The gig pro sounds good but the para acoustic wins hands down between the two. More volume and more shaping, controls feedback pretty well. Either seem to be a good bet. Myself I use a Yamaha Acoustic Stomp and have found it quite interesting. It has a feedback control and a wide range of preset models, some sound good, and they are all editable.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Para-DI Wins*

I love selling the Para-DI - It always works. It works as advertised. It sounds great. In short it will soften many quacky sounding pick-ups and you can dial out feedback. I've found the phase-reverse a great feature.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got one. Use it with K&K and LB6X pickups and my California Blonde amp.

Still don't know how to use it. Just put everything flat and play!!!!


----------

